
Honda has ceased development of Asimo, goodbye my pioneer friend :( - clivend
https://jalopnik.com/dead-asimo-1827216710
======
benj111
I'm trying to work out the reasoning here.

Asimo has always been a tech demo rather than a product. And surely as an
ambassador for Honda, has done a better job than any human could do.

Engineering sometimes has trouble getting people excited about it. Isn't Asimo
one avenue to communicating the benefits?

Unless Honda are completely pulling out of robotics, they aren't even going to
be saving money either.

